# MacTarn, 2 year old Patterdale needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

MacTarn, 2 year old Patterdale needs home!



His Story: Found stray one year ago. Thought to be ex-working. Homed for 1 year with an older lady, but he had a tussle with a dog that rushed him off the lead and she couldn't continue.

Salient points: Patterdale, loving with people and good with dogs. Not trustworthy with small furries or cats. Good to be left. Housetrained.

Advert: MacTarn is a Patterdale Terrier and has come from working stock, if not worked. Arrived into rescue a year ago in poor condition, but has since been loved, cared for and proved himself to be a great companion. He mixes with dogs well outside. His recall is not brilliant due to his working traits. Had one scuffle with another dog, but as this turned out to be a neighbours dog, his owner found it too difficult to continue with him as it put their relationship at risk. MacTarn is neutered, vax'd and chipped.

MacTarn is a delightful chap who to the terrier owner is an easy dog. He has a very personable character as Patterdales do, which makes them delightful to own. He is a dear, through and through. He is also a terrier through and through. He is young, in good health and awaits his new family, what a treasure they will find him.

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: MacTarn Patterdale 2 yrs Gatwick W Sussex Kennelled.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne who walked MacTarn today:

So lovely walking MacTarn. Yes it was hot but we kept in the woods most of the time. His fur is like 'felt' He loves his cuddles and he will always come back and sit or stand close to you. Difficult to take a picture, but oh so lovely a soul to capture in your heart.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

MacTerrier! Such fun walking MacTarn - every stance is Terrier Alert!





He thoroughly enjoyed being in the sunshine and was a pleasure.

Alas, he is still in kennels waiting for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne who walker MacTarn today:

"Mac has missed out so he had 2 walks today..we started our walk but had to cut it short for some motor business. I had a flat tyre so Mr AA came and Mac supervised and then he calmly sat down whilst we chatted about dogs and did the paperwork.



Then we went off on our walk again and had a wonderful walk. It is always a joy to walk with Mac




MacTarn is still in kennels waiting for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Yesterday MacTarn...breathtaking ... a d o r e this man!






Still waiting for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Our kennel walkers says she always run out of time before getting to Mac's turn, so today he helped her explore a little further afield...



MacTarn is still looking for a foster or forever home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update by Lynne ....

You are out with MacTarn and you are mesmerised by his posture and stance..a terrier to his claw tips.




So proud of MacTarn today ... he was tested and passed with flying colours. We were rushed by a 9 month old Spaniel puppy appearing out of nowhere. MacTarn nearly lost his last home by the same situation, but he didnt waiver, he stood still and I swear he was listening to me telling him he was a good, good boy and my faith in him going down the line then he went really close for his nose to touch and looked pleased to meet the dancing leggy pup. Then he shook himself, always a sign of relaxing and the pup was called away by his distant owner..I have wanted to take him to a park and try him; now I know he is ready for this".

MacTarn is ready for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynne walked MacTarn today ...

"2nd walk with MacTarn this week. Love this boy so much.. wish I could bring him home with me! Strict council order on the house prevents me..."







MacTarn is still looking for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

MacTarn has been with us in rescue since May 2009! Surely a foster or forever home can't be too far away ... where are you?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Mac by one of our volunteer walkers:

Mac & I had a great time exploring the woods on our own today as he & Martin were not good walking companions. It's just as well because I'm sure he would be shy to admit he preferred to be carried when things got a little prickly & jumped out of his skin when he came across a dead mouse"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

When not exploring Mac walked next to me as if we spent everyday hanging out together...



So hard to leave him!

*MacTarn is still waiting in kennels for a foster or forever home! In rescue since 9th May 2009!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

MacTarn enjoyed a lovely walk today with his new harness!








*MacTarn is still in kennels waiting for either a foster or forever home - whichever comes soonest!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our new walkers:

First time we walked Mac today, what a lovely boy.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our kennel walkers:

"Mac had a sore paw today so we just found a nice cool spot in the woods to enjoy some cuddles"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Mac was on good form today...

Make mine a Mivvi


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Joyous time with MacTarn, he whizzed about with a cheeky glint in his eye - the first time we have seen him really let his hair down....


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Such a gorgeous boy - he'll find a happy home soon! I love the way he stands - Mr Macho! 

Laura


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I've sent info about this dog to my Aunt and Uncle. They are looking for another dog and I thought I would suggest him. I gave them the links. Have'nt had a reply yet as they could be down the caravan for the weekend. I hope they do look into it as he looks ideal for them


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Tina's time with Mac is really making a difference & has lifted his spirits


he is discovering his playful side


and his affectionate side

MacTarn has been in kennels for a very long time now. He really needs a foster or forever home ... it's so sad that he is being overlooked as he is a lovely dog.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

MacTarn is still waiting for that elusive foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Mactarn was on great form on Friday & helped introduce Dan, a volunteer walker, to the joys of terriers ...



Dan in turn took some great photos...


Thank you!


*MacTarn is currently in boarding kennels and would benefit from some TLC in a foster home until his forever home comes along. Are you able to help?*


----------



## rachel001 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,

Above you mentioned that patterdales are good with being left? Is this always the case? How long could one be left for? Myself and my OH both work but would love to offer a dog a home if possible


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

rachel001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Above you mentioned that patterdales are good with being left? Is this always the case? How long could one be left for? Myself and my OH both work but would love to offer a dog a home if possible


Hi there

We don't mean Patterdales as a breed are good to be left, we mean that MacTarn can be left - he has no separation issues, etc. No dog should be left for more than 4 hours. We do home to people that work, but they either work from home, work shifts or they have someone else in the house or a dog walker.


----------



## rachel001 (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh I see. Does that mean we wouldnt even be considered then? We both work away from home but come home at lunch and my partner will probably pop home at least once during the morning. We would love to home a dog and I know our situation isn't perfect but I'd like to think there is a dog out there for us


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

If someone is popping back twice a day that is different. Obviously we wouldn't put a high energy dog with you that was used to company all day, but there is likely to be a dog that will fit in with your lifestyle. When you are ready please complete our homing questionnaire and we can take it from there.


----------



## rachel001 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks we will do. I dont plan to be working full time for much longer but for the next couple of years I might well be depending on finances. We would definitely consider an older dog that is used to spending a little time alone and might possibly consider a pair as well so they wouldn't get too lonely. We are in the process of having our house built for us so wont be ready until sometime next summer so will be in contact then


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

One of our volunteers had a lively walk with Mac on Sunday, he was keen to be out and about ...




*MacTarn is currently in boarding kennels and would benefit from some TLC in a foster home until his forever home comes along. Are you able to help?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Catch me if you can...



ok - I'll wait for you



Chris:
"Mac is always the first dog out for me as he is no trouble, harness on and we're away, head down and a good pace" ...


Lynne:
"When I first walked MacTarn he was very serious & didn't really pay any attention to me ...



Now he has a playful spring in his step & checks back often"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

At update from Charlie, one of our volunteer kennel walkers:

"Mac was spooked by something today as we started our walk

but soon recovered for a lovely walk in the sun

Full of beans again today - lots of scooting about ... "


*MacTarn would really benefit from some time in foster and a break from kennels as he has been in so long. Are you able to help him?*


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I still think he's ace...pity my pup is only 6 months!

Would you consider us fostering him?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, but MacTarn needs to be in a foster or home as an only dog. Thank you for thinking of him.

If you are still interested in fostering a suitable dog please let me know and complete our foster questionnaire. Thank you


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Rescue Remedies said:


> Sorry, but MacTarn needs to be in a foster or home as an only dog. Thank you for thinking of him.
> 
> If you are still interested in fostering a suitable dog please let me know and complete our foster questionnaire. Thank you


I don;t think I'd be suitable, our pup is only 6 months but I'll keep it all in mind for when he hits the magic 1.

Thanks for your non abusive response though...had an earful of some woman today re rehoming a dog...but that's a different matter.

Hope he find a nice home soon, he is soooo pretty!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

You know where we are :001_cool:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

At update from Charlie, one of our volunteer kennel walkers:

"No sun, but lots of fun for us ...

Mac makes me laugh & delights in laughter"!

*MacTarn has been in kennels for an eternity waiting for his forever home to come along! He would really benefit from some time in foster until it does - can you help him?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

MacTarn having fun ...

Chase me....

OK - my turn...

Keep up!


More fun in the sun ...


Such a cheeky chappy


He may be a little on the chubby side but he still loves to run & run...


*Can't believe this little boy has been in kennels so long! He would love some TLC in a foster home and a break from kennel life. Can you help him? Do you have a MacTarn size space in your home and heart and want to adopt him?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Whats that I see  anyone out there coming to home me? Im being a very patient and good little boy, promise!



*MacTarn is available for foster until his forever home comes along. Are you able to offer him a respite from kennel life? Or could you adopt him?*

If you are interested in re-homing MacTarn please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/

Thank you


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from SusieB, one of our new volunteers!

MacTarn had a lot of terrier fun on his walk with me yesterday!

His terrier instincts told him he could scare me if he kept looking around sharply as though something was coming through the woods near us. 
It was getting towards dusk and I am not a brave soldier so fell for it completely. I'm sure he was chuckling away to himself with that funny toothy grin he has.

At one point he refused to walk on and gave me the look which clearly said 'you are such a novice, where's Charlie? I miss her, she wouldn't be fooled for one second'.

Come back soon Charlie!

Once we were out of the woods he stopped and enjoyed showing me that he knew where all the best rabbit runs were .... he's a funny little chap.

This was his best 'pointed stare'. "Look it's there, are you sure you can't see anything? Nothing? Are you really sure?"



*MacTarn is currently in boarding kennels and needs a break - he has sadly been in there a long time now. If you think you could foster MacTarn, even if its for a few weeks, then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing MacTarn please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Jinxs fosterers:

Jinx is back with us! It was a real shame when we heard that it didn't work out with her new family, but we were extremely happy to have her back! She is such a good little girl. She just needs a little bit of guidance in some areas. Walking her with a muzzle seems to be working well. Having a commanding person holding the lead also seems to make a difference. We have Jinx off-lead as well. She loves to play fetch SO much that nothing can deter her from that stick! Jinx is an amazing little Staffie that only wants to please! She loves to cuddle with us and she's been welcomed back into our home with open arms!

We are confident that the right family is out there for her. Who could resist her smile?!

Oh, Jinxy, I wish we could keep you and love you forever!! It's just not in the cards for us to know where we will be from one year to the next.

Someone out there will give this gorgeous girl a chance and, before they know it, they will be in love with her too!

*If you are interested in re-homing Jinx please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

What a lovely dog he is - all soppy indoors...

Some more photos of Mac Tarn's Christmas holiday:-

He likes a cuddle:


And another:


He likes both his fosterers:


On the bed, Mac helps them change the covers:


MacTarn had a lovely Christmas break over the holiday and is now back in kennels. Now he has had a taste of the high life he would be more than willing to sample another foster home until his forever home comes along! LOL! Are you able to offer MacTarn another break from kennels? Could you foster or home him?

*If you think you could foster MacTarn then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing MacTarn then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Valentine! Could you fall for MacTarns charms and offer him the forever home and love he so deserves?



*MacTarn is currently in boarding kennels and would really love a break and a few more cuddles! If you think you could foster Finlay then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing MacTarn then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

MacTarn had a great walk with Nellie, Cassie and Tod [other RR rescue dogs]. He was escorted by one of our volunteers and she was rather fond!

Look how tiny he is bless him 



*MacTarn is currently in boarding kennels waiting for his forever home to come along. If you think you could foster MacTarn and give him a break from kennel life, even for a short while - then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing MacTarn then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

* MacTarn has been in boarding kennels for a very long time  with us in rescue since May 2009! He really would benefit from some time in a foster home. If you think you could foster him until his forever home comes along then please get in touch. He deserves so much more.

If you think you can offer MacTarn a home please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh he's soo gorgeous! I've been looking for a dog for a while now (want to make sure I get just the right match for us!).
Im home all day apart from the school run and literally live a 30 seconds walk to a big open park.

The only trouble is I have cats and a x giant rabbit (which has free run of the garden) which he may eat :-(

He's such a lovely little chap - I can hardly believe that he's still in kennels, i'd of thought he would of been snapped up straight away!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Mactarn enjoyed a long walk through the fields with Felicity [another RR rescue dog]. Felicity thought he was very handsome indeed.



















Mactarn....also enjoyed a walk with Colin:

Colin said; our walk today. With me at 6'4'' and you at about 7'' we really did look like Little & Large! Your fur is super soft and you're a great little fella. We'll have to do it again sometime.....maybe tomorrow!



MacTarn has been with us in Rescue since May 2009! He is a typical terrier and just needs a home without other dogs or visiting dogs. As simple as that.

*MacTarn is currently in boarding kennels and would be really interested in a foster space until his home comes along. Could you help him with that? He would love a break, some TLC and a little bit of home comfort and he promises to be a good boy! If so, please get in touch.

If you think you can offer MacTarn a home please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Delighted to report that MacTarn has found his forever home!


----------

